

50 Web Developer Documentation Manuals You Need To Know About - chrissanz
http://geekli.st/JasonDavis/links/468

======
rsanchez1
Couldn't link to the actual list of documentation manuals?

[http://www.codedevelopr.com/50-web-developer-
documentation-m...](http://www.codedevelopr.com/50-web-developer-
documentation-manuals-you-need-to-know-about/)

It is a nice list of documentation/references to have.

~~~
pan69
And then its just a list of links to various project home pages. I'm sure that
if you do stuff with PHP you know about php.net.

I flagged this.

